# so I tried offering candy, because my ratings sucked



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i'm guessing it worked

80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum

and this was cheap candy from the dollar store at cheap prices

not going to do the water thing, just offer them AC instead.....



I have over 500 trips, and above 4.6 rating. However apparently that means nothing. Uber sent me a warning email that my last 100 trips were below 4.6. Not sure what happened,but the last month pax started trashing my rating, however I dont remember any real bad pax. I may missed a turn on no more than 2 trips, but those 1's shouldnt have brought it all the way down(cant make any mistakes while Ubering = instant 1 star by pax). Other than a couple trips, just simply dont see why people were giving me 3's.


I give them a nice safe ride in a brand new car from A to B. Worst case I should get no lower than a 4 on any ride,since some pax think a 5 is the driver going above and beyond out their way.

Like the week before the email , the 7 day rating was 3.8, what dee ****???? So they said the next 50 trips I need 4.6 or higher, or they would deactivate me. But looks like that wont be a problem.....

By the way, I've been doing surges only for the last 30 days,because They made staying online 60min of every hour part of the guarantee, couldnt fade it....

so i expected it to be tougher to get better ratings since they will all be coming from folks that paid high surge fees


So i wouldnt say 100% candy gives you better ratings, but it probably would help more than it would not. Plus i spent $5 on big bags at the dollar store,and thats cheaper than spending $50 or greater taking a driver class to get back on the network if Uber deactivates you


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i'm guessing it worked
> 
> 80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum
> 
> ...


You should have offered them some fireballs. They go in cool...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i'm guessing it worked
> 
> 80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum
> 
> ...


May need more than gum!

I'm finding im on a slippery slope down, as the market matures, riders get harder to please in Black as well. One ***** told me that if cars dont have Spotify then they get 4 stars. I explained what a 4 star rating meant to a full time Uber driver in that they would lose their job and asked her if she wished to try for another car.

After over 1000 rides I'm at 4.65. But nothing seems to arrest the downward trend. No I'm not going to offer water -damn expensive here in Oz, cheap mints and chargers are cool.

Good luck - but the X riders are a tough crowd.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> May need more than gum!
> 
> I'm finding im on a slippery slope down, as the market matures, riders get harder to please in Black as well. One ***** told me that if cars dont have Spotify then they get 4 stars. I explained what a 4 star rating meant to a full time Uber driver in that they would lose their job and asked her if she wished to try for another car.
> 
> ...


True so true. The lower the rates, the higher the expectations. They're the kind retail stores have to put up with on Black Friday(s).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> May need more than gum!
> 
> I'm finding im on a slippery slope down, as the market matures, riders get harder to please in Black as well. One ***** told me that if cars dont have Spotify then they get 4 stars. I explained what a 4 star rating meant to a full time Uber driver in that they would lose their job and asked her if she wished to try for another car.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing the same thing here driving select. I was running 4.81 u till about January and currently running 4.69 for my last 500 rides. I'll get lots of 5's and the occasional 1 or 2. Same driver, who knows? I have been forced to do two things:

1) If I'm close to the 4.6 line for my last 100, I'll actually do a few X rides even though I lose money on them. I seem to do very well on the ratings for X and they keep me over the line.
2) If you even joke about giving me a lower rating, ride gets cancelled and I throw you out on the spot.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> May need more than gum!
> 
> I'm finding im on a slippery slope down, as the market matures, riders get harder to please in Black as well. One ***** told me that if cars dont have Spotify then they get 4 stars. I explained what a 4 star rating meant to a full time Uber driver in that they would lose their job and asked her if she wished to try for another car.
> 
> ...


If you have an auxiliary plug in, they can play music that way. I don't mind when they want to play music, because it opens up for conversation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> If you have an auxiliary plug in, they can play music that way. I don't mind when they want to play music, because it opens up for conversation.


Yeah, i guess I can do that. I once connected a rider on Bluetooth that asked and then was aurally assaulted with some disgusting rap music. When the riders put down the windows and started singing along at the top of their voices tge horrible lyrics I turned it off and asked tthem if they thought other people would find what they were shouting out the car offensive. 
"Yeah sure Dude! That's the whole idea! If you can't sweet talk your way into someone's memory just hammer them with crap!"

I asked if they could keep it down, they didn't.

I had picked them up from a party in upper Middle class area (Northbridge) and was taking them to an equally rich, established area called St Ives. I put up with their singing till we hit a part of the road that was fairly quiet, stopped the car and told them to get the F out.

There were protests, but I reminded them what they said earlier, and I had asked them nicely to tone it down, which they didn't do.

I drove off and waited a few 100 metres away and accepted their ping and didn't move. They rang and asked what the f was going on.

I told them again to recall what they said to me earlier and to be prepared in life to be treated in the same way they treat others.

They cancelled and tried again. I did the same and didn't let them get another driver to abuse. It was after 1130pm then God intervened - it started to rain! I drove past their sorry arses as they were walking up the steep dark road into St Ives. I tooted and waved as I drove by.

I did expect the worst if they had complained to UBER, but they may have been asked by their Parents when they got home what had happened and told to pull their heads in.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Tell them it is your birthday! I have only done that once,on my birthday. But it worked wonders, nothing but 5's and tips. A decade change birthday might be better than not.


----------



## AJtheDJ (May 14, 2015)

I just started using a service called Fresh Ride that sends me a box with gum, sanitizer, lotion, that kind of stuff. Works pretty well because I have a large stock I can offer my pax. Not a bad price either.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

use that 5 star sign and dump bar/ college crowd for a while . its been working like a charm. im at a 30 day 4.83 went from 4.72 to a 4.79 overall. the sign explains that 4 stars is not acceptable and without talking about it it has done wonders.

i give no candy no gum and i rarely crank the AC. i do ask if they are comfortable and most time i get a quick yeah.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> use that 5 star sign and dump bar/ college crowd for a while . its been working like a charm. im at a 30 day 5.83 wen from 5.72 to a 5.79 overall. the sign explains that 4 stars is not acceptable and without talking about it it has done wonders.
> 
> i give no candy no gum and i rarely crank the AC. i do ask if they are comfortable and most time i get a quick yeah.


?? 5.83 ?? Is this a typo, highest rating is 5 stars.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ?? 5.83 ?? Is this a typo, highest rating is 5 stars.


oops lol 4 .83


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i'm guessing it worked
> 
> 80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum
> 
> ...


I stopped offering water I after my first week of driving most women would just look at me like I'm trying to ****ing roofi them. Anyways all you need to do is know where the **** your navigating to and get to know your side streets I suggest using WAZE instead of the trash navigation uber forces on you taking the long route during rush hour (horrible) anyways with that said .... All I do is get the rider there fast without getting lost I've been made a uber Xpert within my first 4 months of driving with a 4.9 rating


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, i guess I can do that. I once connected a rider on Bluetooth that asked and then was aurally assaulted with some disgusting rap music. When the riders put down the windows and started singing along at the top of their voices tge horrible lyrics I turned it off and asked tthem if they thought other people would find what they were shouting out the car offensive.
> "Yeah sure Dude! That's the whole idea! If you can't sweet talk your way into someone's memory just hammer them with crap!"
> 
> I asked if they could keep it down, they didn't.
> ...


sometimes I get pax in visiting iowa city (where I drive a cab) from Chicago and closeby uber cites, that make some of those demands they do on uber drivers, like having "spotify" or water/snacks, get the door for them, and ask if we have a rating system... once they get out of the uber bubble they're often shocked to see that the rates mile are far above .90... uber is just a temporary dreamworld for them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Tell them it is your birthday! I have only done that once,on my birthday. But it worked wonders, nothing but 5's and tips. A decade change birthday might be better than not.


You Con Artist! I LOVE IT! Man you can build on that, wear a party hat, get 'em to pull ya bon bon (its not what you think) and just pump out the party vibe!

Good onya!


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

Lidman said:


> sometimes I get pax in visiting iowa city (where I drive a cab) from Chicago and closeby uber cites, that make some of those demands they do on uber drivers, like having "spotify" or water/snacks, get the door for them, and ask if we have a rating system... once they get out of the uber bubble they're often shocked to see that the rates mile are far above .90... uber is just a temporary dreamworld for them.


Yup not worth spending your own dime on water and snacks on top of car washes and keep the car smelling good. Lazy asses are already paying 1$ a mile for me to drive 10 mins to pick them up and for them to go only 4 blocks to another bar or friends house I give nothing out anymore and continue to receive 5 stars no matter what I'm polite even when they are rude get them to where they need to be fast and safe


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

I will suggest if it's a nice long ride and they are polite nice people I will magically pull out an 8oz water


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> By the way, I've been doing surges only for the last 30 days,because They made staying online 60min of every hour part of the guarantee, couldnt fade it....


60/60 to receive credit for the hour? That is almost criminal. Don't you just love how Uber takes care of their "partners"?


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

The 1$ safe trip fee is the best lol.... That should be going to the driver F-thieves 
Safe trip fee? With their mediocre background check there are still dudes touching women in vehicles


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber first suggests the water/candy/mints etc, spotify anything that's at the drivers expense. If they ever come up with "driverless" cars, who is going to foot the expense of the cars.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> 60/60 to receive credit for the hour? That is almost criminal. Don't you just love how Uber takes care of their "partners"?


yeah, it used to be 50min, which allowed a quick run to the woods to use bathroom, or check trip history right quick. I also used it if i went to a pinging area,to log out, and go back to a non ping area (to game the guarantee). But being online for every minute of every hour worked is just ridicolous


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> sometimes I get pax in visiting iowa city (where I drive a cab) from Chicago and closeby uber cites, that make some of those demands they do on uber drivers, like having "spotify" or water/snacks, get the door for them, and ask if we have a rating system... once they get out of the uber bubble they're often shocked to see that the rates mile are far above .90... uber is just a temporary dreamworld for them.


yeag when they see 2.50 per mile and cabbies not putting up with their crap , they will be running back to the uber they whined about.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Uber first suggests the water/candy/mints etc, spotify anything that's at the drivers expense. If they ever come up with "driverless" cars, who is going to foot the expense of the cars.


santander will offer finace at a competative rates, partners will be impressed by the idea that they can make money not driving, and then just like always it ends in tears,


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm assuming you mean uber when you mention "partners", if that's true it wouldn't be heartbreaking to see uber crying.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I'm assuming you mean uber when you mention "partners", if that's true it wouldn't be heartbreaking to see uber crying.


thats right


----------



## Mathew Robles (May 15, 2015)

I'm spending about $1.50 a day on generic bottled water and pax are impressed as hell that I'd even offer, most decline. I hope I give out all 24 of my $2.99/case waters, because it means I'm staying busy and generating fares and the occasional tip. I've only had one candy request in 169 trips, so not too worried about that. Rocking a 4.9 on my last 100 trips, **** it the water stays.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Uber first suggests the water/candy/mints etc, spotify anything that's at the drivers expense. If they ever come up with "driverless" cars, who is going to foot the expense of the cars.


My favourite Intro Lidman.

I'm a multi car operator, only 4-5 depending on the work and contracts. I need a team of 3-4 fulltime, and 3-4 casual drivers. I love 'em all to bits, BUT they are 50% of the management challenges in this game.

During my cars productive hours they need to be taking close to $50.00 an hour to pay the 4 stakeholders in the business relationship. Drivers take 45% government taxes, licences, insurances take 25%, the car about 10% me the the rest -20%.

Say these driverless cars are 150k a pop. If there was a combined UBER/Amazon/UPS/Pizza Hut/ $20 p/hr guarantee, 6 days a week, 18-20 hours a day, 48 weeks per year my bank would jump at the chance of funding my new driverless cars.

Uber just would need to be a little more truthful to its partners and NEVER drop milage returns or guarantees once a commitment is made.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one. I've been driving for 4 weeks now and had one customer flip out because she dropped a pin in one place then took off to the other side of the parking lot and she gave me a 1 star, dropped me to a 4.4 at the time and it's a long hard path back. I keep water mints, gum etc mainly for me but give it to a rider if asked. I also have a variety of my old phone cords tgat people love since I work nights


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

Are you trying to be funny or something? What are u ducking 7 ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mathew Robles said:


> I'm spending about $1.50 a day on generic bottled water and pax are impressed as hell that I'd even offer, most decline. I hope I give out all 24 of my $2.99/case waters, because it means I'm staying busy and generating fares and the occasional tip. I've only had one candy request in 169 trips, so not too worried about that. Rocking a 4.9 on my last 100 trips, **** it the water stays.


how do you keep the water cold? just a cooler with ice? any spills? have to re-up the ice every 2 hours


----------



## Mathew Robles (May 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> how do you keep the water cold? just a cooler with ice? any spills? have to re-up the ice every 2 hours


I keep a little Coleman cooler in my trunk with enough ice to give it a little chill, but no so much that I have a sloshing mess. No spills so far. It's also good to keep my own personal drinks from home chilled so I'm not stopping at AM/PM or 7-11 and paying 2 buck a pop for waters and sodas.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mathew Robles said:


> I keep a little Coleman cooler in my trunk with enough ice to give it a little chill, but no so much that I have a sloshing mess. No spills so far. It's also good to keep my own personal drinks from home chilled so I'm not stopping at AM/PM or 7-11 and paying 2 buck a pop for waters and sodas.


ah okay cool
i was looking for cheap DC socket powered ones, but all that ive seen say you need to have the water cold first, and then cooler would hold them at that level. I want to be able to throw hot water in it, and it output ice cold water


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i'm guessing it worked
> 
> 80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum
> 
> ...


I had a crazy week as well, had a couple of people who gave low ratings, 1 rating I know was due to a 3.2 surge fare that normally been maybe $17.75 was pumped up to a $54.29 fare. *Not my fault you chose to travel on surge time ********* so don't punish me for your ignorance.*


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Aces said:


> I will suggest if it's a nice long ride and they are polite nice people I will magically pull out an 8oz water


Nice! You don't offer it normally, just leaving water in the cup holders an such?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

do you? offer any redbull energy drink to the pax who might be enroute to the gym?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm rogue, if they don't give me the 5, they'll see me in their dreams


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i like to give two choices, a bottle of evian mostly for the day crowd and for the night crowd a complementary bottle of cristal.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> May need more than gum!
> 
> I'm finding im on a slippery slope down, as the market matures, riders get harder to please in Black as well. One ***** told me that if cars dont have Spotify then they get 4 stars. I explained what a 4 star rating meant to a full time Uber driver in that they would lose their job and asked her if she wished to try for another car.
> 
> ...


On the dashboard this week, it was saying that my last 7 days was something like 4.4. I also didn't have any bad rides, but I did have 2 surge fares and 2 super early morning airport runs. I'm not much of a chatterbox before 8am.

But when I got my weekly statement, it shows 4.8.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> On the dashboard this week, it was saying that my last 7 days was something like 4.4. I also didn't have any bad rides, but I did have 2 surge fares and 2 super early morning airport runs. I'm not much of a chatterbox before 8am.
> 
> But when I got my weekly statement, it shows 4.8.


If I remember correctly, the average on your statement is for a 2 week period. I don't know why Uber insists on making things this complicated.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i offer only water, and cell phone charger. i have 4.81


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

update: 2 weeks so far. above 4.6 so that's all i care
passengers love free stuff, smh
ive been averaging $40/hr doing surges only


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> update: 2 weeks so far. above 4.6 so that's all i care
> passengers love free stuff, smh
> ive been averaging $40/hr doing surges only


i worked some surges and took a hit last night . i avg around 30/hr but im going to start being more selective. the guarantee is a scam anyway so ill play their game too.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

for gaurantees, im hitting the airports that's "further away"

You'll have less requests in that area, however when you do, they're airport rides, so you might hit jack pot even if you have a ride.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

emp9, i love your signature lol.


if i were you, I would've accept that ride, stay away for a while and let the passenger cancel the ride after complaining you took too long, or accept it and cancel the ride.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i worked some surges and took a hit last night . i avg around 30/hr but im going to start being more selective. the guarantee is a scam anyway so ill play their game too.


Where or how do you receive info on guarantees?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ironically enough last week a pax offered me a brownie.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

617Pete said:


> Where or how do you receive info on guarantees?


its in your email, or weekly summary. its auto opt in now so you dont need to sign up.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> emp9, i love your signature lol.
> 
> if i were you, I would've accept that ride, stay away for a while and let the passenger cancel the ride after complaining you took too long, or accept it and cancel the ride.


lol , thanks , i did that brother , but still they say i didnt accept 90 percent,. when i know i did. screw it i make more than their guarantees anyway doing it my way and now ill make even more ignoring more pings. since uber wants to be cheap and look for anyway not to pay it ,customer service will suffer.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its in your email, or weekly summary. its auto opt in now so you dont need to sign up.


Thank you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ah okay cool
> i was looking for cheap DC socket powered ones, but all that ive seen say you need to have the water cold first, and then cooler would hold them at that level. I want to be able to throw hot water in it, and it output ice cold water


I use those reusable ice packs that come with stuff if you get it cold in the mail I used to work in a research lab and we got them all the time but you can also buy them you just refreeze them each night and they stay cold pretty much all day


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

A small amount of gum/candy in the drink holders and I don't offer music choice unless asked. My rating has gone from 4.73 to 4,86 in the last year. Maybe the low ratings are because you talk too much,or brought up the subject of tips,or played shitty music at a volume not conducive to conversation, or operated in a part of town your not familiar with.......It's not ALWAYS about bribing the pax for a good rating.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hornygoatweed said:


> My rating has gone from 4.73 to 4,86 in the last year. Maybe the low ratings are because you talk too much,or brought up the subject of tips,or played shitty music at a volume not conducive to conversation, or operated in a part of town your not familiar with........


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

No one specific just a general "you" as in some people


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Who are you talking to?


For a moment I thought he was talking to the fuzzer, and then to ghost of randy shears, now im not so certain.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Uber's rating system is all kinds of F'd up. I was a 30-day 4.94 last night, gave 3 rides that haven't be rated yet and woke up to a 4.71 30-day rating. 7-day was a perfect 5 and has dropped to a 4.78, 365-day at 4.91 now a 476 WTF?

Now I get it's a rolling calendar, that said this is the 30-day mark from Stagecoach so all those bad drunk ratings should have started to fall off just like the Coachella drunk ratings fell off last weekend.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Ironically enough last week a pax offered me a brownie.


I'd be worried - could've been a German with a weird fetish


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Refill the discarded water bottles and sticky cough drops.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I bought 5 $0.99 generic spring water and cool it offshift and it stays relatively cool through the day. My next water purchase is from walmart for a case.
Only 3 out of 55 fares have taken the water. I offer tictacs, gum, lotion and phone chargers for iP4-6 and Samsung. I don't know if that helps, but I know that I got better ratings after adding that to the trip. Most decline everything, but say its nice that its available. I always push the 5 star rating.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i'm guessing it worked
> 
> 80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum
> 
> ...


I had same type of email after 500 rides, that they will deactivate me if I didn't improve in next 50 rides. I immediately stopped giving pax , water and candies which were costco brand. Now after 50 rides I received email, congratulations you're rating was above 4.6 in last 50 rides lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

alln said:


> I had same type of email after 500 rides, that they will deactivate me if I didn't improve in next 50 rides. I immediately stopped giving pax , water and candies which were costco brand. Now after 50 rides I received email, congratulations you're rating was above 4.6 in last 50 rides lol


pax are weird
i dont understand how they rate


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

If a passenger says anything negative during the ride you're ranking is in trouble. 

If a passenger misplaces a pin, don't pick them up, it will be your fault and your ranking will take a hit. 

If you are trying to improve your ranking, don't pick up surge rides.

Passengers will rank on the price. If they feel they paid too much your ranking will take a hit

Don't give them free nothing!! They really don't expect it. 

Make sure your car is clean. Empty trunk. Nothing in sight. Like it was just picked up from a new car lot. 

If they put there head down when they get in the car and bury their head in the phone. Don't say anything more than good morning, verify the destination address and if they have a preferred route. They don't want to talk. 

That should help a bit.


----------



## Mathew Robles (May 15, 2015)

Just got this text from corporate:

Hi Mathew, it's Uber! Congratulations, you were in the top 5% of highest-rated drivers last week - the riders love you! Thanks for being awesome.

Waters, good route knowledge, being a good listener, and knowing when to just stfu and drive. I guess that's my secret.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Mathew Robles said:


> Just got this text from corporate:
> 
> Hi Mathew, it's Uber! Congratulations, you were in the top 5% of highest-rated drivers last week - the riders love you! Thanks for being awesome.
> 
> Waters, good route knowledge, being a good listener, and knowing when to just stfu and drive. I guess that's my secret.


Are they giving you any bonus for being top 5%
?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mathew Robles said:


> Just got this text from corporate:
> 
> Hi Mathew, it's Uber! Congratulations, you were in the top 5% of highest-rated drivers last week - the riders love you! Thanks for being awesome.
> 
> Waters, good route knowledge, being a good listener, and knowing when to just stfu and drive. I guess that's my secret.


Probably was the water,and anything else free you're giving
what was your rating


----------



## Uber Rooks (Apr 2, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i'm guessing it worked
> 
> 80% of pax took at least 1 piece of candy or gum
> 
> ...


The rating system is horrible. What is the incentive for us to get 5 Stars? Fear of deactivation?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber Rooks said:


> The rating system is horrible. What is the incentive for us to get 5 Stars? Fear of deactivation?


the incentive to get 5 stars is the hope to get their distinctive 6 star award
the last person I heard won it because a pax spilled a drink on her her,and the Uber driver, along with already giving her free water and candy, bought her a new shirt so she could make it to an interview or something. All for $7fare. And she didnt tip becuase she couldnt afford a shirt


----------



## Mathew Robles (May 15, 2015)

alln said:


> Are they giving you any bonus for being top 5%
> ?


I'm not sure. I know any bonuses typically don't show up until the following week. I'll post it here if I get any type of bonus, but I'm not holding my breath, lol.


----------



## Mathew Robles (May 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Probably was the water,and anything else free you're giving
> what was your rating


Days: 30
* Driver* *Rating* *Trips* *Fares*
MATHEW ROBLES 4.97 57 $547.24

* Days:365 
Rating* *Trips* *Fares*
MATHEW ROBLES 4.83 363 $3,469.90


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mathew Robles said:


> Days: 30
> * Driver* *Rating* *Trips* *Fares*
> MATHEW ROBLES 4.97 57 $547.24
> 
> ...


4.97 is pretty impressive
i'll never see that no matter what I do though
except if I gave the pax a cash tip every trip


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm seeing the same thing here driving select. I was running 4.81 u till about January and currently running 4.69 for my last 500 rides. I'll get lots of 5's and the occasional 1 or 2. Same driver, who knows? I have been forced to do two things:
> 
> 1) If I'm close to the 4.6 line for my last 100, I'll actually do a few X rides even though I lose money on them. I seem to do very well on the ratings for X and they keep me over the line.
> 2) If you even joke about giving me a lower rating, ride gets cancelled and I throw you out on the spot.


After we start the ride with these ingrates, you can't cancel to avoid the bad rating. How do you cancel to avoid rating?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> After we start the ride with these ingrates, you can't cancel to avoid the bad rating. How do you cancel to avoid rating?


you cant
only way is to cancel if you get a bad vibe before the trip


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a 4.8 rating and washed my car once before I started a month ago. Why waste money on that? It rains, ya know.

Just keep a hand vacuum in the trunk and get the dirt out from the inside, wipe the really bad bug shit off when it happens. No one notices if your exterior is waxed or not. Every time I'm downtown and taking Uber I always look at the floormats though and rate accordingly.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> After we start the ride with these ingrates, you can't cancel to avoid the bad rating. How do you cancel to avoid rating?


Bart McCoy is correct, you can't cancel once started. The two times I've cancelled once the rider gets in is because I got the vibe that they were assholes. If they hop in, ask for the aux cable and then say -1 star for you, there's no point in starting that ride, know what I mean.

I haven't tried it but if I've just started the ride and there's an issue. I'm tempted to throw them out, end the ride and then email that there was a problem, cancel because I picked up the wrong rider. If the cancel goes through then the rating shouldn't count.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bart McCoy is correct, you can't cancel once started. The two times I've cancelled once the rider gets in is because I got the vibe that they were assholes. If they hop in, ask for the aux cable and then say -1 star for you, there's no point in starting that ride, know what I mean.
> 
> I haven't tried it but if I've just started the ride and there's an issue. I'm tempted to throw them out, end the ride and then email that there was a problem, cancel because I picked up the wrong rider. If the cancel goes through then the rating shouldn't count.


yeah that's your best bet
start trip, then end trip
email CSR with some excuse that you never took the trip (it should work since they can see that you actually didnt go anywhere due to GPS logging)


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bart McCoy is correct, you can't cancel once started. The two times I've cancelled once the rider gets in is because I got the vibe that they were assholes. If they hop in, ask for the aux cable and then say -1 star for you, there's no point in starting that ride, know what I mean.
> 
> I haven't tried it but if I've just started the ride and there's an issue. I'm tempted to throw them out, end the ride and then email that there was a problem, cancel because I picked up the wrong rider. If the cancel goes through then the rating shouldn't count.


You can always cancel the ride. If after the fact then just kick them out. Just wait a bit till they cancel themselves. Then email uber of the incident. Just bring up the foul language they most likely used when exiting your vehicle. Lol


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

JLA said:


> You can always cancel the ride. If after the fact then just kick them out. Just wait a bit till they cancel themselves. Then email uber of the incident. Just bring up the foul language they most likely used when exiting your vehicle. Lol


So, they are able to cancel ride after you started it on your end. Best to tell them upfront to cancel ride if they don't want charge to their account. On Lyft, you can cancel after you start ride, you don't get paid for distance you drive but option to save your rating. Uber needs to fix this, I don't start ride until everyone is in car now on. It's only 20 cents a minute, so that's my advice on preserving your rating and kicking them out of car. Pretty volatile but I let them know that I'm tired and advise them to take another driver who can put up with their behavior. Ratings are up to 4.8 finally, 4.9 and 5.0 last two weeks. Got screwed by a Lyft ***** on a 1 star presumed ride, down to 4.6, should have blown off pickup. Zero tolerance now on for any clues of rating issues over the phone. San Diego airport open for pickups, final nail in the taxi coffin. Time to increase ride average, we'll see if it happens. Good luck!!


----------

